# Bullet Proof B.O.B



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

http://bulletproofme.com/Briefcase_and_Backpack_Shields.shtml
Found this link and thought I should share it. I thought it would make a good addition to a bug out bag. even if it would only stop small caliber bullets its better than nothing I guess.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah have seen those might like to see a bigger one and maybe they could integrate pouches for some kind of esapii plates or somthing be nice if caught in the open to be able to plop down behind your bag and have some protection from which to return fire. Of course we all know better than to get caught in the open Butttttt. It sitll happens.


----------



## trikey (Nov 8, 2012)

I would rather have it and never have to use it, than need it and not have it.


----------

